# Netzwerk zwischen einem Windows–PC u. einem Noteb. m. openSuse 10.3 herstellen



## logi80 (10. Feb. 2008)

Hallo Forummitglieder,

ich bin hier neu im Forum und bei Linuxsystemen, wie schon gesagt, möchte ich eine WLAN-Verbindung zwischen beiden Rechner herstellen. Mein Windows–PC ist mit einem WLAN- USB- Stick verbunden und ich möchte nun ein Netzwerk mit meinem Notebook zusammen aufbauen. Leider ist openSuse 10.3 nicht a) für das Internet und nicht b) für ein Netzwerk vorkonfiguriert. Wie muss die Konfiguration (-> und natürlich auch das Internet) in solch einem Netzwerk aufgebaut werden?
Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe.

mfg,
logi80


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Also, OpenSuSe ist immer für die Verwendung im Internet und in Netzwerken vorkonfiguriert. Sobald Du einen OpenSuSE PC an ein Netzwerk mit DHCP anschließt, ist er online.

Wenn Du andere online Zugangsaarten benötigst, machst Du es im Allgemeninen wie bei Windows auch, Du geht in die Systemeinstellungen des Betriebssystems und fügst einfach eine neue Olineverbindung hinzu.


----------



## logi80 (13. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Also, OpenSuSe ist immer für die Verwendung im Internet und in Netzwerken vorkonfiguriert. Sobald Du einen OpenSuSE PC an ein Netzwerk mit DHCP anschließt, ist er online.
> 
> Wenn Du andere online Zugangsaarten benötigst, machst Du es im Allgemeninen wie bei Windows auch, Du geht in die Systemeinstellungen des Betriebssystems und fügst einfach eine neue Olineverbindung hinzu.


Hi logi80 begrüßt dich,

ich denke es handelt sich hier um eine Server-Client-Architektur?  Welche Variante(n) der Zuweisung von Server & Client sollte ich anwenden? Zur Erinnerung an den W.- PC ist eine FritzBox - FonWLAN Surf & Phone2+ angeschlossen mit einem Fritz-WLAN-USB-Stick drinnen. Benötige ich hierzu eine Windowspartit. auf dem Linuxrechner? 
Kann ich Sie, wenn windows-partit. schon dort ist, dann wind. XP Pro SP2 installieren oder muss ich anders herangehen! Hinweis: Bin erst neuer Linuxanwender und kenne mich mit Netzwerken nicht aus  .
Danke für die Hilfe.

mfg,
logi80


----------



## o.meyer (15. Feb. 2008)

Hi logi80,

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, möchtest Du Dateien zwischen Linux (Dein Laptop) und Windows (Dein Desktop) austauschen. Wenn Du nur von Linux aus auf Windows zugreifen möchtest, kannst Du auf Deinem Desktop einfache oder administrative Freigaben verwenden, die Du dann direkt unter Linux verwenden kannst. Wenn Du auch von Windows auf Linux zugreifen möchtest, kannst Du das mit Samba-Freigaben auf dem Linux-Rechner umsetzen. Diese kannst Du dann auf Deinem Windows Rechner ansprechen, als wären es Freigaben auf einem anderen Windows Rechner. Für Samba findest Du einige Anleitungen in unserer Howto-Datenbank, bzw. auf http://www.howtoforge.com .

Grüße,

Olli


----------

